# A TRAVEL FOR THE CAPITAL OF "SWITZERLAND OF AMERICA"



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hello friend of SSC...
Next i will put photos of Montevideo, capital of "the Switzerland of America" Uruguay.
Latitude:35ºS
Pop: 1500000 inhaitants
Urban Area: 1800000 inhabitants
Literacy rate: 98%
Water access 99%
Life espectancy 77/79 years, male, female.
Country's HDI: 40th in world. High.










Montevideo Bay









One access to MVD









Another access









"Estadio Centenario" In this stadium was the first FIFA World Cup.
Uruguay won here, in his home. I next Uruguay would win his second in Brazil 1950









Independencia Sq.









Seaport


















"Suarez y Reyes"...the white house of Uruguay


















Libertador Avenue









Obelisk









Radisson Hotels from Solis Theater









Palacio Salvo...from many years was the tallest in Latin America. Builded in 1928...older than Empire State!!! 









Independencia Sq & Radisson Hotels









Gate of Old Town









Artigas(national hero) Statue In Independencia SQ









A tunnel in Tres Cruces zone.









Sheraton Hotel









three buildings in seafront









WTC MVD


















Uruguay's Parliament









Torre de Antel...Uruguay tallest Building..not tower









Beautifull houses in most expensive zone...i wonna live there...









Buildings in Pocitos Zone....one of the most expensives


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k296/livandaa_1990/Montevideo/mvd34.jpg[IMG]
In the seafront...

[IMG]http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k296/livandaa_1990/Montevideo/mvd33.jpg




































National Admin of Seaports









Duty









Peatonal Sarandi in Old Town...a street for pedestrians









From Peatonal Sarandí to Independencia SQ









Old Town






















































Cabildo....the first city hall of the city...there for 1725...


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

Banco Republica...its the public bank of Uruguay "Republic Bank" main offices are in this palace..but the bank have very big building in main avenue of MVD


















Entrevero Sq in downtown


















Public University of Law...in Uruguay the education is publico from pre school to university




































Three of Antel Tower









Pittamiglio Castle....a castle builded for an alchimist









Solis theater from 1855...



























Uruguay's parliamenr from 1925...before this parliament, the parliament was in Independencia SQ









Historical hotel in reconstruction









Palacio Salvo









A square in seafront



























Montevideo from Antel Tower









Plaza Independencia









Solis Theater













































This is the parliament before 1925













































Statue of Artigas...national hero.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Very nice pics of a not that well-known city :applause:

I nearly made it there once but didn't have the time. It's like a little Sao Paulo by the sea...

But: isn't the Switzerland of the Americas Costa Rica?


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

kessel, i dont know if costa rica too...but when uruguay was a prosperous & develop country the people called Switzerland of America, Tacita de Plata (silver little cup) or the country of fat cows....when uruguay had one of the tallest skyscrapers outside USA, the bigger stadium in world, literacy rate 100% & bla bla bla.....ok...bye & if u wonna meet uruguay or another ask me!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah Costa Rica is also called "the Switzerland of the Americas", even though it's changed to "the Switzerland of Central America".

By the way, great pictures of Montevideo ilignelli! There are so many things to discover on earth and Montevideo sure seems to be one of those interesting places.

Saludos!


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

all of your countries are switzerlands? well, i'm proudly chilean and only chilean ... but i didn't know we were in Europe... these are good news!

nice photos and a wonderful country... my swiss friend... (but what i'm watching at!! the sea in switzerland ...wow!!)


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice photos of Montevideo! Thanks for posting them ! kay:


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

QUE BUENO EL THREAD...POR QUE NO ESCRIBEN??


----------

